# Project Pictures



## C3sp0611 (Jul 23, 2014)

Just wanted to share a few pictures of projects we have completed on course that would be equivalent to a pre-employment apprenticeship course.

Sorry guys I tried rotating the pictures but didn't work.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Just a little practice, eh?


----------



## C3sp0611 (Jul 23, 2014)

yeah we get 6 months to learn pretty much what you would learn on a 2 yr pre-employment course so we touch on a bit of everything and then we go to our bases and do between 18-36 months (min to max time period) of on the job training then go and do another 6 month course in order to obtain journeyman status.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

That's seems like a neat environment to learn in. Good looking solder joints, kind of looks like the one someone else did in the background got a little overheated. Everything else looks good too.

They should have yall setting toilets on some unlevel and uneven tiles. I've never been able to just set a toilet straight down without shims to level it. I can't poop on an unlevel toilet!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

That is very impressive for training purposes. I really need to do a lot better for my men in this area.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Our local has the same mock set up. The apprentices learn in the class and they do 'ground roughs' outside in the dirt. We also have a 'wet lab'. That is the backflow set up with acutal devices that we get our certifications and re-certifications on. 

When I worked in the non-union shops, they didn't have mock set ups. There is also a mobile med gas lab, but it wasn't in town when I went through the med gas classes.

Not to start the whole union vs. non-union debate, but in my opinion the union shops offer the best training.


----------



## C3sp0611 (Jul 23, 2014)

yeah it's a great training and environment but little time to learn everything. I plan on going down to the union hall in Winnipeg to see if I can upgrade skills/take courses on some to help me prepare for my interprovincial journeyman's exam once the time comes and I am able to challenge the test. 

Thank for the suggestions/comments and yeah these are ideal school scenarios Im assuming and sure will find out once I get out in the field that things are not going to be as nice as they are here.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Wait till you solder a joint while standing on you head.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Flyout95 said:


> Wait till you solder a joint while standing on you head.


hanging upside down, blindfolded and hungover... I know a guy...:whistling2:


----------



## gasket (Sep 6, 2012)

That looks like they give you a great learning experience! Soak that up!

I am currently in my second year at the PHCC and we do 90% book work. I really wish we did more of what you have at your hand. Yes, we do have a huge warehouse with a whole bunch of stuff in it, yet we do rarely anything practical and hands on. I still make the best of it.


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

oye vey .. i just had flashbacks to tech school at sheppard AFB in wichita TX ..


----------

